# So, What do you think it is?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Something interesting I found on foxnews. I think it is a toy someone has blown up with software.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,252409,00.html

Lg_mouth


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks like some type of grenade launcher to me but you wouldn't think you would need a scope on one of those. I don't know.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Finally a WMD found !
...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

it's my secret walleye finder ,imobilizer.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

OK Guys...I want my Deer Slug Gun Back NOW!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

reel said:


> Finally a WMD found !
> ...


HEHEHEHEHEHE! You funny. 

I'm with BassBlaster on this. It looks like a 40mm gernade launcher by judging the size of the barrel. Here's what a M79 40mm launcher looks like.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Well Toxic, at least your picture of the launcher has a trigger. The one on Foxnews does look like a toy blown up for the picture.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Header said:


> Well Toxic, at least your picture of the launcher has a trigger. The one on Foxnews does look like a toy blown up for the picture.


It's probably a training aid for the terrorist.

Here is a picture of the mystery weapon...........


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a pvc spud gun with some grips and a scope.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup. I second that. It'sa spud cannon with a scope.
Do they have potatoes over there?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Hehehe - thanks for the next tater gun design idea!!

http://sportysworld.com/photoalbum/...oween_2003&pageType=image&image=Git_R_Dun.jpg


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

kennedy327 said:


> Looks like a pvc spud gun with some grips and a scope.


i was about to say the same thing . whatever it is it has a wood stock and hand grip. poor quality for a gun, but would be an awesome scud......i mean "spud" gun.


----------

